# Opera News Style



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

In the new issue of Opera News they have an article about style. It mainly talks about style of singing and honoring the rules while adding an individual imprint. 

Anyone else read it? What did you think?


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll read the article as soon as our University library reopens (closed because of Labor Day and a big football game...ugh)

I heard an urban legend once that Heifitz wouldn't teach you if you didn't wear a tie to your lesson.


----------

